# Fisch ganztags am schnorcheln und frisst nix



## flower 1711 (29. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

ich hab eine Frage was ich mit meinem __ Goldfisch machen kann, der sich seit einiger Zeit nicht normal benimmt.
Er ist die ganze Zeit am schnorcheln und zur Essensausgabe erscheint er derzeit nicht.

Filmchen: https://www.dropbox.com/s/1fss28kxwg2er8i/Goldfisch schnorchelt.mp4?dl=0

Die anderen Fische sind tagsüber meist unten im Gebüsch, werden aber lebhaft wenns Futter gibt und abends sowieso.
Die Wasserwerte stimmen, wenn meine Reagenzien noch in Ordnung sind (sind schon was älter).
Hier ein Bild vom Sauerstoff.

  

Es sind seit letztem Jahr 5 Fische verstorben, ohne dass ich den genauen Grund rausgefunden hab.
Der Fisch ist zur Zeit recht träge, so dass ich ihn sicher einfangen könnte und in Quarantäne schicken.

Was würde ich den dazu brauchen? eine Plastikwanne schwarz? durchsichtig? wieviel Liter?
Wie lange sollte der Fisch da bleiben? Ab wann brauchts dafür eine extra Pumpe? erst mal salzen oder gleich Tierarzt ? Die ortsansässigen  haben beim Thema Fisch schon abgewunken.

Danke für Tips


----------



## koichteich (30. Juli 2020)

Moin Flower, 
Ich tippe mal auf zu wenig Sauerstoff im Teich. Besorge dir eine kleine Luftpumpe mit Aussprudelstein und dann sollte es genügen. Deine Wassermenge kann im Sommer soviel O2 nicht speichern. 
Gruß, Andreas


----------



## flower 1711 (30. Juli 2020)

Hallo Andreas,
ich hab auch auf zu wenig Sauerstoff getippt, aber der Test zeigt immer hohe Werte an. Ich werd mir mal neue Reagenzien bestellen.
Der Rücklauf vom Filter läuft zwar durch die Luft in den Teich und die anderen Fische zeigen dieses Verhalten nicht so deutlich. Ich lass meine Sprudelkugel trotzdem erst mal laufen. Wie lang ist denn da sinnvoll? Mehrfach mal ne Stunde , eher morgens oder abends ? Ganz durchlaufenlassen möchte ich das nicht.

Trotzdem noch die Frage wie kann ich den Fisch in Quarantäne nehmen? Ein Goldfischglas oder MiniAquarium ist doch eher nicht angesagt.
Im Augenblick hält sich der Fisch meist oben direkt im Sonnenlicht bei oder auch unter Seerosenblättern auf und taucht auch nicht sofort ab wie die anderen.

Sonnige Grüße Reiner


----------



## PeBo (30. Juli 2020)

flower 1711 schrieb:


> Ganz durchlaufenlassen möchte ich das nicht.


Hallo Reiner, natürlich musst du das Tag und Nacht durchlaufen lassen. 
Was gibt es denn für einen Grund, das nicht zu tun? So ein Sprudelstein mach doch keine oder kaum Geräusche. Strom braucht so ein kleiner Luftsprudler auch nur ca. 5 Watt. Das wäre dann bei 24 Stunden mal 30 Tagen 3.600 Watt = 3,6 KW mal einem Strompreis von rund 30 Cent = *1,08 Euro im Monat*. 

Das wirst du doch hoffentlich für die Gesundheit deiner Fische investieren!

Gruß Peter


----------



## flower 1711 (31. Juli 2020)

Hallo Peter,

ums Geld geht es mir dabei nicht, mehr um die Geräuschentwicklung. Die Oase Pumpe brummt doch im Umkreis von 5-10m hörbar vor sich hin.
Und was die Fische betrifft hab ich bislang noch keine profunden Meinungen zu Geräuschempfindlichkeit gefunden. Wäre ich ein Fisch in dem Teich würde mich erstens die Pumpe (Söll SFP 1500 ) massiv stören. Leider hab ich keine Möglichkeit etwas anderes als eine Druckpumpe im Wasser zu installieren.
Und bei der 24 Std Blubberberieselung bin ich mir auch nicht sicher ob's den Fischen gefällt. Zudem hab ich hier mal gelesen dass das massive verschlucken von Luftblasen auch nicht gerade günstig ist.
Die letzten 8 Jahre verliefen komplett ohne Fischsterben. Erst seit letztes Jahr Reiherbesuch war sind die Fische seltsam drauf und einige sind gestorben.
Von einem Massensterben kann noch keine Rede sein, auffällig ist aber dass die gestorbenen immer die grösseren und älteren sind. Ich hoffe eine Ursache noch zu finden.

Für die O2 Messung hab ich neue Reagenzien bestellt.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## troll20 (31. Juli 2020)

Manchmal sterben die Fische auch einfach nur wegen ihrem Alter....
Aber wie lange so ein __ Goldfisch leben tut, bei optimalen Bedingungen 
Einer ist schon 20 Jahre alt bei mir. Aber durch das immer wieder weggeben kann ich nicht sagen wie alt die anderen geworden sind. 
Die Köderfische und das Pinguinfutter auf jeden Fall nicht sehr alt.


----------



## samorai (31. Juli 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Manchmal sterben die Fische auch einfach nur wegen ihrem Alter....



Glaube ich nicht das dass "schnorcheln" irgend ein Vorgeplenkel zum Sterben sein soll.
Die bevorzugen nur andere Nahrung. 

Ich hatte mal einen __ Sterlet der partout kein Stoer Futter gefressen hat, der nächste dann schon. 
Da steckt man einfach nicht drin.


----------



## flower 1711 (31. Juli 2020)

Ich glaube dass dann doch eine Krankheit dahinter steckt. Jetzt grad bei der Fütterung, alle schnappen wie wild nach den Kügelchen nur er schwimmt langsam teilnahmslos auf halber Höhe dazwischen. So ganz schlecht können die Kügelchen nicht sein denn sogar meine 2 Hausmolche lassen sich das ab und zu schmecken.
Das Sorgenkind war heute den ganzen Tag knapp unter der Oberfläche in der prallen Sonne am schnorcheln. Ich dachte schon der will sich selber kochen.
Habe hier oder woanders gelesen dass sich Fische mangels Fiebermöglichkeit so aufheizen um __ Parasiten oder Bakterien loszuwerden.
Der Teich liegt hauptsächlich im Schatten und die Wassertemperatur ist bei ca 22 Grd

Reiner


----------



## samorai (31. Juli 2020)

Hmm, kurzes Salzbad?
Eventuell mit 0 ,3 % Salz und Sauerstoff versuchen 10 min darin schwimmen zu lassen.
Wenn er sich auf die Seite legt oder sonst welche Anomalie bekommt sofort zurück in den Teich setzen.


----------



## flower 1711 (31. Juli 2020)

ja danke Ron,  aber was muss ich dafür verwenden ? ein einfacher Eimer, ne Plastikkiste 40x60 , ne Speisswanne ? Das Quarantänewasser aus dem Teich oder lauwarm aus dem Wasserhahn ?
Ich hatte jetzt nicht vor dafür ein großes Aquarium für hunderte Euro zu kaufen.

Reiner


----------



## samorai (31. Juli 2020)

Speisswanne ist schon okay. Lappen rüber legen, manche Fische springen bei der Behandlung. 
Teich Wasser natürlich. 
Erst Wasser+ Sauerstoff,.dann Salz, dann  Fisch .
Dabei bleiben, zeigt der Fisch eine Anomalie auf sofort in den Teich zurück setzen. 
Salz ohne Jod verwenden. 

Viel Glück.


----------



## koiteich1 (31. Juli 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Erst Wasser+ Sauerstoff,.dann Salz, dann Fisch .


Ich glaube da ist was falsch !
Salz gibt man immer erst dazu wenn der Fisch in der Wanne ist damit er sich drann gewöhnen kann.
Ansonsten kann es für den stressig werden.


----------



## troll20 (1. Aug. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht das dass "schnorcheln" irgend ein Vorgeplenkel zum Sterben sein soll.


Das bezog sich weniger auf das schnorcheln,  sondern mehr auf 


flower 1711 schrieb:


> einige sind gestorben.
> Von einem Massensterben kann noch keine Rede sein, auffällig ist aber dass die gestorbenen immer die grösseren und älteren sind


----------



## troll20 (1. Aug. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Erst Wasser+ Sauerstoff,.dann Salz, dann Fisch



Auch wenn es nur auf 0,3% gehen soll. 
Wasser Sauerstoff Fisch und dann langsam das Salz.


----------



## flower 1711 (1. Aug. 2020)

Eine Frage hätte ich noch. Sauerstoff in Form von Pulver oder Luftsauerstoff per Sprudelstein ?

Heiße Grüße aus Baden

Reiner


----------



## koiteich1 (1. Aug. 2020)

Sprudelstein


----------



## flower 1711 (1. Aug. 2020)

Danke,

werd mein Glück oder besser Dem Fisch sein Glück morgen probieren

Reiner


----------



## flower 1711 (2. Aug. 2020)

Goldbarren oder -fonds machen einem ja im Augenblick nicht so viel Sorgen wie mein Sorgengoldfisch. Heute haben wir also ein Salzbad zusammen genossen. Der Fisch dabei in eher passiver Rolle. 84g Salz auf 28l Wasser 10 Minuten ( Schmeckt ja deutlich weniger salzig als anständiges Spaghettikochwasser ). Der Fisch hat es bislang  gut überstanden, der Appetit ist noch nicht wieder da. Aufgefallen sind mir nur die weißen Flecken an der Bauchseite und die leichte Neigung weg von der Senkrechten.
Soll man das Wasser besser entsorgen oder wäre eine 2. Anwendung evtl. auch für einen anderen Fisch möglich ?
   
Filmchen: https://www.dropbox.com/s/a9hlynlfk5hp6wa/Salzbad.mp4?dl=0


Reiner


----------



## koiteich1 (3. Aug. 2020)

Soll man das Wasser besser entsorgen oder wäre eine 2. Anwendung evtl. auch für einen anderen Fisch möglich ?

Die Frage erübrigt sich.
Da ds erst der Fisch in die Wanne kommt und dann das Salz !!!

Steht aber auch schon 2x weiter oben.


----------



## Ida17 (3. Aug. 2020)

flower 1711 schrieb:


> Soll man das Wasser besser entsorgen oder wäre eine 2. Anwendung evtl. auch für einen anderen Fisch möglich ?


Am nächsten Tag kannst Du die Prozedur noch einmal mit "frischem" Teichwasser wiederholen. 
Sollte ein zweiter Fisch betroffen sein, können auch beide Fische zusammen in die Wanne gesetzt werden. 
Dann sollte aber langsam die Frage aufkommen, ob nicht doch der ganze Bestand befallen ist und man den Teich in Gänze einer Kur unterzieht.
Bevor Du jedoch irgendwelche Mittel auf Verdacht (bspw. im Baumarkt) empfohlen bekommst, ist der Rat eines Tierarztes einzuholen.


----------



## flower 1711 (3. Aug. 2020)

Ja klar neues Wasser wg der Logik: Salz erst wenn der Fisch drin ist.  Der Punkt geht an Armin.
Ich werd morgen die Prozedur wiederholen und wenn möglich einen etwas kleineren __ Shubunkin dazu nehmen. der ist nicht ganz so auffällig, treibt sich aber oft in der Nähe des Goldfisches herum und ist auch nicht so recht hinter Futter her. Alle anderen sind quicklebendig im Augenblick.
Irgendwie müsste ich halt die Ursache herausfinden. Leider gestaltet sich das mit Tierarzt etwas schwierig.
Die Praxen vor Ort haben beim Thema Teichfisch alle abgewunken, der hier in der Liste aufgeführte Arzt in Rastatt hat erst mal 14 Tage Urlaub, alles andere ist sehr weit weg.
Muss man beim Tierarzt eigentlich mit dem Fisch vorstellig werden oder ist da ein Kontakt mit Fotos und Beschreibung möglich?
Ich stelle mir eine Fahrt über 50km für das Tier auch recht stressig vor.

Reiner


----------



## troll20 (3. Aug. 2020)

Tüte in eine zweige Tüte, Teichwasser zur Hälfte, rein Fisch rein.
Mit entsprechender Luft vom Sprudelstein die Tüte aufgefüllt und zu gemacht.
Dann das ganze in eine passende Schüssel wo die Tüte Straf rein passt. Handtuch drüber damit sie es dunkel habe  und gut ist.

Asu Fische sollten natürlich auch in die Tüte passen. Zur Not gibt es beim freundlichen Fischhändler der dir die Tiere verkauft hat passende mit nem Gummi zur Verhütung. 

Also Verhütung von Unfällen,  ne  
Und passend bedeutet: die sollen im Wasser stehen dürfen aber nach. Möglichkeit nicht schwimmen.


----------



## Ida17 (4. Aug. 2020)

Und bevor das Tier bei dem Stress in der Tüte verstirbt, sollte der TA gleich an den Teich kommen und sich ein Bild von der Gesamtlage machen.
Es gibt mobile Tierarztpraxen, gerade was Fische angeht. 
Man darf diese auch freundlich nach dem Kostenaufwand fragen, vielleicht wissen geschulte Tierärzte auch im Voraus um welche Krankheit es sich handelt und können dazu ein Medikament bereitstellen.


----------



## flower 1711 (9. Aug. 2020)

wenn man hier liest, so scheint es ja einigen Fischen im Augenblick nicht besonders gut zu gehen.
Kann das mit den Temperaturen zusammenhängen? Wobei mein Teich hat derzeit noch „nur“ 20-22grd. Sprudler läut durch und der gemessen O2 Wert mit neuen Reagenzien von JBL liegt um 8 herum.
Ich muss leider sagen, das der __ Goldfisch, den ich Anfang der Woche mit Salz behandelt habe keine Besserung erfahren hat. Er war jetzt noch eine Woche im Teich am schnappen und nix fressen. Gestern hab ich ihn wieder rausgenommen weil er sich nahezu ohne Bewegung nur am Grund rumschleppte. Nach einer Stunde im Eimer mit Sauerstoff, wobei er mehr torkelte als sich stabil zu halten, hab ich mich entschieden ihn zu erlösen. Nicht schön wenn man kein Angler oder Fleischer ist.
nun wäre da sein jüngerer Kollege, der ständig mit ihm rumhing. Der ist noch fitter unterwegs, sondert sich aber auch ab und frisst nicht mit der restlichen Meute.
Die Meute lässt sich tagsüber kaum blicken und verbirgt sich unten zwischen Wassepest, Hornbblatt, __ Krebsschere, und diversen Pflanztöppen in Bodennähe.
Mal schaun wie das weitergeht.

Reiner


----------

